# How they grow sooo fast!



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

'bout 10 weeks here-










18 weeks here-









No more puppy fuzz


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful pup, and yes they do grow too fast.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks The cat seems to be getting smaller and smaller lol


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

haha - the cat's wondering "What's up with that dog!" Both of your pets are beauties. Just wait till you see what the next 10 weeks brings.


----------

